# Tell the best compliment you've ever been given!



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread needs some more positivity! So say the compliment that you're most proud of, or made ya just feel good! (Ya I'm almost sure this is a duplicate thread, but I couldn't find the original on search so thought I'd just make a new one)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Um ah ummmm

Oh, many people have called me a genius before, but they're far off. Oh, there's some pessimism.

People have called me the nicest guy they know. Buuutttt that's a bad thing also.

Or maybe, some people have called me a comedian or king of one-liners, but I really have no idea what funny is.

I think I turn every compliment around to misconstrue it.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been told I'm beautiful, smart, um... I have a cool voice...? That I'm patient and humble. That I'm funny...At work (I work in a coffee shop) a few people have told me that I make the best drinks... :clapyayyy go me lol  I usually forget compliments... insults are much easier to remember are they not?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've been told I shine bright above most everyone else recently. I strongly disagree but hey, it was a good compliment :yes


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been told I'm smart, pretty, nice, and obedient. But hey, that's how we Asians are, right?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I love when your in the kitchen, everything runs so smooth, on time and you seem so calm and collective


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Your sexy

Beast


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"I think you're wonderful." It doesn't sound like much, I know, but at the time those were the best words I'd ever heard, and still are. Just one of those in-the-moment things.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

"I like your handsome brown eyes" 

Needless to say, I s**t bricks when some girl said that to me...


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

"i have spoken to you and got to know you, and know how beautiful you are. inside and out"


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Best compliments I've received IRL.

-"Your jumpshot is automatic."
-"You're one of the smartest people I've ever known."
-"You always know just the right thing to say."
-"You would make an amazing boyfriend."

Plus the basic, "You're hot"/"you're funny"/"you're nice" etc. 

Yup, I'm awesome.:roll


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

You're a g


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

That I'm quite pretty.


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

I had a girl in early high school once tell me, "When you really want something bad enough, you always seem to make it happen." Or something like that. I still think of that to motivate myself.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I often get told I have a very great smile. That makes me happy because I love when others have a good smile, it brightens up my day.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I got called a genius or a music genius quite a bit when i was younger also quite a few people have said nice things about my eyes. I dont get many compliments these days.


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

Keith said:


> I got called a genius or a music genius quite a bit when i was younger also quite a few people have said nice things about my eyes. I dont get many compliments these days.


This is how I feel about my writing. I feel like people were a lot more complimentary to me during my teen years about my writing skill than they are now.

I figure it's just because people (wrongly) assume that adults are more self-assured about their talents than children/teenagers and no longer need praise. At least, I hope it's not because I've actually gotten worse at writing over the years.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Keith said:


> I got called a genius or a music genius quite a bit when i was younger also quite a few people have said nice things about my eyes. I dont get many compliments these days.


You're a great guy who is really easy to talk to, and you're obviously very knowledgeable about music, I'd love to hear something you composed! - I just realised it's in your signature. I'm on it!


----------



## no one in particular (Jul 20, 2011)

I was at a good friends party, shes a girl btw, and shes like a sister to me. shes the only person ive ever told that im depressed and shy. we were talking and i said she was lovely and im glad i ended up sitting next to her in class (or we wouldnt know each other)
she said it was the lovliest thing anyone has ever said to her
it meant so much more coming from her, even if she was drunk at the time


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

NoDirectionHome said:


> This is how I feel about my writing. I feel like people were a lot more complimentary to me during my teen years about my writing skill than they are now.
> 
> I figure it's just because people (wrongly) assume that adults are more self-assured about their talents than children/teenagers and no longer need praise. At least, I hope it's not because I've actually gotten worse at writing over the years.


Yeah I was showered with compliments when I was a teenager in my case it was probably just a shock that i was so proficient at music whereas at my age now its not as uncommon to have the skill set i possess.I know what you mean i sometimes wonder if I'm getting worse or something lol I think your right about the whole perception that adults are more self assured and dont require compliments though itd be nice if that wasnt the case.



josh23 said:


> You're a great guy who is really easy to talk to, and you're obviously very knowledgeable about music, I'd love to hear something you composed! - I just realised it's in your signature. I'm on it!


Thanks Josh, your an awesome person to talk to, very knowledgeable about music too (your knowledge of Liszt's music amazes me), and of course have excellent taste in music.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"Can we clone her?"

My eighth grade science teacher wrote that under the _suggestions/comments_ section of my evaluation sheet.


----------



## FallenRepublic (Jul 20, 2011)

"you have a nice smile, you should do that more often"


----------



## HannahAnarchy (Dec 8, 2010)

Someone once said I'm the most geniune person they know, that made my day 

Peace x


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

"Secretly smart"

I've been told I have a nice laugh (and I think I agree :blush) I think I like that one the best because it really sucks to have an annoying laugh!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I look good. Im silly. Im a monster. Im intelligent. Im good looking. just a few to name.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

A teacher once called me the most intelligent student in our class


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I've received several music awards in the past, if that counts.
Oh, and a friend of mine called me Hitler 2, which may not sound like a compliment, but in the context of the sentence, it was a compliment, and ****ing hilarious.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I get things like - your so calm and everything go smooth when you are here said a fair bit.

The best had to be when I did a first aid course and when I was doing CPR was told I was one of the best he had seen in a long time and to never be afraid to do that if I ever had to.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been told that I am a great writer, which is wonderful compliment for me. The other day a friend of my mom's said I looked like a model. I can't say I agree though, I don't see my face as anything too interesting. Nevertheless, it was a nice compliment.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

My teacher pulled me after school one day, into the office. She said to me, "Elisabeth, You're my brightest student, and probably the brightest student in the whole sophomore class. I want to help you, but you're making it difficult. I can help you get into any school you want, please don't waste this opportunity. All you have to do is focus and do the work I know you can." She was teary-eyed.

I was very stunned. That was a moment in life I was really touched by someone.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Had a few saying that I am good looking,losing 60 pounds in weight has seen a lot of positive comments too.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

"For such a sad person, you draw the most hilarious things."


----------



## hope76 (Jul 19, 2011)

one day when i was working as a cashier in a grocery store this tall, young, really attractive guy came to my till and was like "wow! you are so tall! it is so nice to be able to look a woman in the eye when i talk with her! you are so awesome!"

lol

he looked kinda nervous, so i think he thought i was kinda cute. and i was so taken off guard and so nervous and i had this big smile plastered on my face...lol...it was a nice experience


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was a kid people use to compliment me how extremely good looking I was, that should have helped build myself esteem but when I saw other people I never took it seriously that I was ever as good looking as the next guy but it was very sweet of people to think that. Probably the best compliment in terms of helping me feel good about myself was in terms of being a really good writer and actor, people always said I had a gift for writing. I wish I had taken it to heart but I was so self critical. I also use to frequently hear that I have the most beautiful brown eyes anyone has ever seen.


----------



## Tinavoid (Jul 22, 2011)

That I was cute and bubbly. : 3
But I don't really think I'm like a bubble...


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

"I only went out with him because he had a good body".
Some thing one of my X's said to one of my friend's. It was back in my six pack day's.


----------



## whiteXcloud (Sep 25, 2010)

"you'r weird." YAAY.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

In grade 5 some girl came up to me and said that her friend thought I was cute and had a crush on me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

You have great smile. You have pretty eyes. Your butt looks good in those shorts lol.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

your pretty


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

not too sure...i get a lot of compliments on my looks e "you're gorgeous/beautiful/whatever" but I don't even get affected by those anymore because 1. deep down I don't believe it and hate myself and 2. its been repeated too many times to many girls .I think one that would really matter to me is one on my personality. I got one awhile ago, don't quite remember. It might have been something like you have a great sense of humor


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I have gotten: Your Sweet, Your An Angel, Your a Good Son, You have Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> "I think you're wonderful." It doesn't sound like much, I know, but at the time those were the best words I'd ever heard, and still are. Just one of those in-the-moment things.


I could see how that would mean alot to someone. Especially if it was someone you really cared about.


----------



## tonmoy (Jul 19, 2011)

you are great. you are so sexy


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

someone told me i had pretty eyelashes.. because theyre 
really long.. someone said i have pretty hair..because its really long too.
:3


----------



## Sophist4 (Aug 10, 2011)

Because of my anxiety I blush easily and get nervous. My boyfriend told me that he finds it so endearing and cute. That really made me happy. I've also been told i'm cool and have a good sense of humor. Been complimented on my style as well which is flattering.


----------



## Wampo (Aug 14, 2011)

I've gotten 

"you look brolic"

"you look cute"

"did you put on mascara" i didnt put it on, im a guy lol, my eyes naturally look like i have a mascara and people say its cute


----------



## alexNC (Aug 15, 2011)

Sadly i have never gotten a compliment unless its from my dad joking with me or something, still looking for one from someone special :|.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

"you have soft hands.."


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't have a great memory for those types of things, but recently: "Your cheeks could cut glass."


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

alexNC said:


> Sadly i have never gotten a compliment unless its from my dad joking with me or something, still looking for one from someone special :|.


Can't tell much from 4 posts, but you sound like a practical, down-to-earth kind of person who thinks things through before saying anything. Which is rare, really. ♥


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

from guys: smart, handsome, sexy, hero, great piercing eyes, great hair etc.

from gals(women in general): rarely i get(they are afraid to tell me i guess or they hate me)... anyway, i could sense from there looks that am sexy!


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

A woman said, referring to me, "he's a nice guy"

And my mate Gary who was at the till said "Yes, he is" in a way that was so quick and agreeable, it was as if I was the nicest chap in the supermarket.

Gary died aged 24 not long after this and I'm glad he was there to make that experience special for me. Because he was like the coolest guy in the supermarket where we worked. It seems trivial to everyone else but for me it was a declaration that some people *did* actually like me, and it was validated by someone I respected.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

"I like talking to you, I feel like an intellectual" 
"I've been waiting for you all my life, please go out with me!" - :| I was flattered but really? Don't really like being called "cute" "hot" "sexy" The best compliments are when my parents telll me they're proud of me! Makes my day.


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet. Kind. Soft hair. Beast. I like yours shoes (Jkay xD)
Oh & also calm, even though I wouldn't consider that a compliment..


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

When my big brother(by only 3 yrs), who is a Johns Hopkins grad working a full time job paying for grad school + just came back from a missions trip in Peru, said he was proud of me and blessed to have me as his sister! It came in a text and I still cry when I read it bcz I assumed he thought I was just an insane loser.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Someone said I look like rachel mcadams. I don't think I really do,(maybe just the nose?) but she's reallly pretty so I liked being told I look like her XD


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I been called many names from friends ( mostly the female ones ) Sweet,Cute,Hot,Sexy ( last two from my ex lol ) creative person, smart <<< yea right lol.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

It's hard to choose because I have the most wonderful boyfriend and he's always giving me amazing compliments. I tend to brush them off because I'm not used to it, I never know quite what to say. I think being called beautiful is one of the best compliments you can get.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

great thread idea!

I dunno. let's see. talking with my friend hannah from the hospital on the phone...when she told me that mariah said when I left the room, everything seemed darker--that it was like I made everything brighter and lit up the room. 

and things people've said to me on formspring:

"ssaaaam, you're actually just the coolest, funniest guy at garfield. before this year i just thought you were really shy but then i talked to you and you're not at all, you're so real. I have huge respect for people that say what's on their mind"

"sam! i agree with that person below- you are absolutely awesome in every way."

"you are a great person, you should have a lot more confidence in yourself."

the times my friends have said they loved me.

my friend genna telling me I'm awesome. 

:/ remembering all this stuff is nice, but it makes me miss my friends so much. and I feel weird for like collecting all these compliments XD


----------



## glitterbaby (Jul 26, 2011)

you're stunning, if you were my girlfriend I'd be the happiest man in the world 

I get lots of compliments but this one, i found quite cute especially coming from a stranger

there was one last week..a guy stopped in his car, asked for my number and said I was beautiful, I was laughing because he was holding up the traffic and he said 'I dont care if I get arrested'...he was cute too..should've taken his number but hey there'll be other guys plus I didn't know him so it wouldn't have been wise


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Tugwahquah said:


> You are all of those, you have beautiful eyes!


Why Thank You...


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

You are so original, anyone would wanna be with you. (lucky to have you)


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

"We can never stop being friends." "You are the only one who knows that about me." "I will never meet anyone as awesome as you."


Really, this person makes me feel like I mean something.


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

A gorgeous girl I knew (but not well) walked up to me with a pen and a piece of paper and handed it to me.

"What's this for?" I said.

"Your phone number", she said. "Write it down so I can call you!"

Not exactly a compliment... but it felt freakin' AMAZING!


----------



## OLLY17 (Aug 11, 2011)

that i have nice hair and eyes


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

-I've been called beautiful, pretty, gorgeous, etc by a lot of people (strangers too) so it must be somewhat true.  
-I've been told I'm very mature/level headed for my age 
-I've been told I'm different from most girls (this I take as a HUGE compliment because I hate drama, cattiness, phoniness, etc.)
-I've been called an amazing writer 
-I've been told that I have a great voice (when I am brave enough to sing in front of anyone)
-My best friend (who is also my boyfriend) always tells me how special I am to him & it makes me feel good to know that I mean so much to someone. We've helped each other through a lot.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

"You make me happy", she once told me.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

"You should smile more often, you look beautiful when you smile"


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

Wow, with sad you never remember any compliments, once I was really sad and down at work and completely overreacted and I apologised to a young girl at work and she said to me you are a really good friend and dont forget it. This was the best compliment and I now appreciate being needed. Although i dont see this person as they have left my work when I feel totally sad I try and remember this as life is sad for me.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I was working at Dunkin' Donuts when a lady pulled up to the drive threw window. She told me "Wow! You're too pretty to be working here." It made me laugh.

My best friend has told me "You're such a rare person to be friends with."

When I first started working at a production company down in Atlanta, I felt kind of self concious about my work and didn't feel like it was good enough. But one day, randomly, my art director walked by and said, "You know, I'm not really sure why I've never told you this before, but I wanted to let you know that you're doing a really great job. All of your stuff turns out awesome." It made me really happy.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i had a girl tell me "i like the way you chew food." this is the first and only compliment ever given to me.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

You're really pretty.

You're good at writing.

You're smart.

You give good advice.


----------



## aSoulMindedBody (Aug 29, 2011)

You are a true man! And a true person!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My mom told me she's real happy to have me around (staying at home all the time) she's glad that i'm not like the rest of the teens my age, with all the parties, sex & immaturity. I'm vury proud of that myself, so it's nice to know someone else appreciates it as well. She also said she would either commit suicide or never leave the house if I ever passed before her. Seems like most parents would react this way though.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

E93 said:


> It's hard to choose because I have the most wonderful boyfriend and he's always giving me amazing compliments. I tend to brush them off because I'm not used to it, I never know quite what to say. I think being called beautiful is one of the best compliments you can get.


Ahhh! I know what you mean lol. I feel so bad, because I know his compliments are genuine, but I can't believe his words are for me :/

But, I think one compliment I'll never forget it when I was looked into the eyes, and he described my eyes. The details, the color, and how the sun changes it


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

today someone told me I seemed really confident


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i've gotten a few compliments about my writing and poetry that i've cherished word for word.  my senior english teacher was astonished that i didn't plagiarize this one paper and it went all to my head, haha. 

and my art teacher once said that eventually i'd realize how beautiful i am, which made me blush and change the subject. i remember that one too.

and a really sweet guy once wolf whistled at me when i ran past him. not really a compliment but given the circumstances i think he always tried to make me feel good about myself.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

maybe not "the" best compliment but a member here told me I looked exotic lol. I just can't get it out of my mind it was a new one lmao 

(not saying its bad or anything, its just really new to me lol)


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

One of my classmates said that he loves my subtile sarcasm. I didn't even know him that well so that meant allot because i only seem to joke with people i know really well.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Resonance referred to my moral rectitude on this website about twelve hours ago.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

my music teacher said my voice was beautiful


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

"Thank you for telling me this Jenn. I really appreciate it!"

May sound like such a simple thing, but I had to tell a mother about how her daughter (my friend) been having some serious psychological issues... girl's been dipping into drugs and alcohol hardcore, so I felt it was best her mother knows.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

i got a compliment on my artwork from this guy i aspire to be (nothing romantic or anything lol). it's the best thing in the world to be complimented by someone who in your eyes is a "celebrity" ><


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i get told im very patient everyday:blank


----------



## Misfits (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been told I have nice legs for a guy


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

"I like your laugh"

I almost felt like crying after that one. I've always hated my laugh and assumed everyone else did too.


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone once told me "you are a really sweet guy, every time you are around you give this vibe of peace, on top of all that I think you are very very cute" At first I thought this persona was making fun of me, as I usually think when someone compliments me, but after a while it made me happy.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

You have nice feet for a guy...


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

You fill the empty spaces of other people's holes in their hearts. Just imagine that someone out there who is crazy about you would give their world just to see you smile. < I think that's the sweetest thing I've ever been told, and it wasn't a lover.


----------



## JessiqaL (Sep 5, 2011)

" I wanna be as smart as you! "
" Please let's trade brains!! " 
" I bet you're like.... the granddaughter of Einstein or something!" 


haha xD I get lots of those


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

A baby looked at me when I was sitting on the bus, smiled and waved as she was getting off! ^__^ 

that was so cute, I felt that was a compliment! Isit? 

If not, then my other best compliment would be.. when my mum wanted me to talk to my grandma and grandpa about making up together, because she felt I was powerful enough to mend them toogether.. (which I wasnt, but still .. )

My other fav one .. is... when one of my good friend from the past message me 2 years later to ask me for help because he was suffering depression and asked me, the only person he can think of to help him overcome was me. and that he remembered how positive I was and how did I do that.. (but the time he message me, I also changed and became negative) but still I found it a compliment, that he would look to me for support! 

When someone remembers my name, I feel thats a compliment!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

One time me and my sister was shopping when we bumped into an old friend of hers. I left them alone for a while so they could catch up and that was that. A few months after that me and my sis had a conversation and she randomly brought it up that her friend back then had said something like “Wow she’s gorgeous, guys must really like her” about me. 
Which would easily be the nicest compliment I’ve gotten in real life. Probably because it couldn’t be further away from the truth.


----------



## NeckFace (Jun 25, 2011)

By strangers been called a genius, good looking.. Was told twice that I look like Matt Bellamy from Muse :S

My friends say I am crazy. Still akward as ****


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I like really original things because compliments get the same after awhile...one person once told me- "I don't think you even realize the number of guys who get off thinking about you"...that made me feel all warm inside..


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I keep getting told I am cute.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i got "you're alive! i thought you were dead!" once. was visiting my old home in my old hometown, and someone i had never seen before said this to me at the mall.

shucks i didn't know their name. that thought made me feel dead inside.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

when people compliment my writing, that makes me so happy.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm?....It's a toss up between, "You're smart/so wise beyond your years/well-spoken." or "You're a beautiful girl, you should be a model." Don't know why anyone told me that because I beg to differ...I'm not that good looking but it was still nice to hear. Hahaha! I so cheated and gave like 4 compliments...maybe 5...bundled in to one. Don't hate me OP. :b


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

"There's just something about you that always make me feel awake."

"You're the only one in the world who chills me out."

edit: one more! By one of the most great people I've known online:
"You have something different than I've never seen in anyone else. It's a very good thing"


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop (Sep 7, 2011)

someone told me that there is no one like me and that Im beautiful inside and out. then another person said i was the prettiest girl in school (which I still can't believe but it definitely made me feel good!)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"it's okay."


----------



## rala095 (Sep 24, 2011)

It wasn't exactly words but I was inside my highschool a few days ago after a game at night. There was a team outside of guys and a coach and the door was locked so I had to open it. The coach said thank-you and I smiled and said your welcome just to be nice. Literally all the guys were looking at me like I was so hot :boogieI was so happy afterwards!! I think being yourself helps so much.


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

A little old lady came up to me in a supermarket and said 'you look a million dollars with your figure and your hair', it was really nice and made me feel good


----------



## KeepTrying (Oct 1, 2011)

:yes


Dustii7 said:


> This thread needs some more positivity! So say the compliment that you're most proud of, or made ya just feel good! (Ya I'm almost sure this is a duplicate thread, but I couldn't find the original on search so thought I'd just make a new one)


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I had a very odd observation made about me the other day, which I believe was intended as a compliment. I was sat in a lecture theatre and this kid, whom I've never spoken to before, turned around to me and said; "Hey, you know that video game Hitman? Well you look like him!" And over the last few days this kid has come and sat next to me in lectures and is always trying to strike up conversation. :stu


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

That it was amazing watching me do martial arts given that one of my arms is shorter than the other.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

"you're so clever" 

"your brain is SOOO science-y"

while I was writing on the wipe board at college a few days ago, I got "your handwriting is AMAZING!!!" after that my handwriting went so bad because I was concentrating on it too much :/

"wow! your so open minded and accepting of people! It's great!" after I defended a jahova's witness girl from a group of guys in my class that were properly bullying her because of her religious views. (I'm an atheist btw)

"you always know when to shut up, I wish I was like that"


----------



## cities (Oct 1, 2011)

Someone told me (paraphrased) that I was likely the most caring person they had ever met.


----------



## mondayeyes (Sep 26, 2011)

From a stranger after seeing me get some awards at school several years ago: "you can do _anything_." I still think about this one often, he sounded so sure when he said it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Resonance referred to my moral rectitude on this website about twelve hours ago.


:lol

I recognize a lot of his work on this thread. Pretty much everything that makes you go :sus .


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

"its like everybody picks up on your energy and is chill when you're around"

"You're the only person I know that can pick up a guitar and play a song by ear"

"You're an awesome bass player"

"You are so ****ing weird" .... yes thats a compliment

*edit* had a girl that I had a crush on tell me "she figured me out and she knew I was hiding a huge heart underneath" after she saw me help someone.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dawm, i've never been given any sort of compliment that compares to these posts...feel like a nobody after reading through this thread. I'm so dull.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Dawm, i've never been given any sort of compliment that compares to these posts...feel like a nobody after reading through this thread. I'm so dull.


ok I just looked at your profile after reading this... you are very pretty.

if no one has ever told you that they were probably too intimidated to say something.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My therapist told me that I'm an old soul. I liked that.

Guys love my voice especially on the phone. I should have been a phone sex operator.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> My therapist told me that I'm an old soul. I liked that.


I forgot about that, mine did too and it made me feel really good. I explained my views on life/love/god/death etc with her and she told me "I came across to people as an old soul....and I am spiritually advanced...especially for my age".


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

" All that you can't say in words you beautifully express in writing" 
" You are very smart. Don't be afraid to show it." 
" you will be missed" 
- all by former high school teachers


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

"Those glasses make you look adorably nerdy."


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if this is really a COMPLIMENT, but "You're my best friend in the whole world".
It really got me, right there *pats on left side of chest*


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone told me something I wrote was really deep.

Someone also said something I wrote had a really realistic main character. The funny thing is the only reason why that main character was realistic was because it was me exactly.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ive been called a pretty boy lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

As I was having a group discussion at school about my frustrations being single, one of my female friends told me my face was beautiful. I blushed and was lost for words..wow.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Years before my mom died, she said: "You're going to be something really big and your going to change the world. I hope I live to see it".


----------



## brihg6 (Oct 9, 2011)

My dad told me before that I was fearless. I always remember that when I'm scared


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

"You're so artistic, you make me feel bad for sucking at guitar."

"My sister says you're pretty."

Sort of odd compliments but they're very kind of someone to say in my opinion.


----------



## Tigershark (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm. I don't know what the best is, but the most recent one gave me quite a bit of confidence. I went in to apply for a kitchen job at a restaurant the other day, & he instantly had an interview with me on the spot. We talked about the kitchen job, & then he said, "Have you ever considered being a hostess? You have a great smile and you seem very outgoing and friendly." (lol, I must have been a great actress this day.) I told him if he had a position available that I would be very interested, to which he said, "Well, I can make a position."

It just gave me such a huge boost of confidence that I feel like I really needed. =)


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I've been complimented on my writing (I write fiction), which always makes me feel good. 

A guy that came by where I work one day told me I should go into sales, which was just bizarre to me. I guess I did a good job of faking it that day.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been called beautiful by a lot of people, smart, mature, levelheaded/down to earth, that I have a pretty singing voice, (when I am brave enough to sing near people,) that I'm a good writer, and that I'm a great horse rider.


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been complimented on my eyes several times like when this really cute girl i worked with said i have pretty eyes


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

"you gotta have some nice hands to draw like that"
"you're funny"


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

"Nobody has ever made me feel as good as you do."

*explodes*


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Your kind and friendly. Cares about others.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

You have a lovely dark side.
Your eyes are so blue.
You should talk more; you always have interesting things to say.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

The best compliment given to me was from my sister. It was a practically a speech, I don't remember what it was exactly... Probably something about being a good listener. :lol

Anyway, I'm absolutely certain she likes me for me. I can't say that for anyone else. It means a lot.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

My mom, one of my closest friends and my ex have said to me 'You're such a special person'. Well, I suppose all moms, friends and boyfriends should say this but yeah.

Last week a random guy approached me and said I was very pretty. I was like 'Hmm...thanks?' to which he said 'Seriously...really pretty.' I dunno why but he sounded so sincere and was so polite that it touched me.


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

You're sort of weird.


----------



## totoro (Jan 5, 2011)

A lot of people tell me I'm beautiful and it makes my month, or 2 months, or whatever. Whether I believe it? It varies from day to day. It makes me feel better that people see something positive about me, anyway.

Also, my mother's friend said to her about me, "Your daughter has such lovely, expressive eyes."


----------



## KelseyJazzHands (Oct 21, 2011)

When I got my ears peirced, the lady told me I had the best looking ears ever, and that she didn't just say that to everyone. Haha :blush


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

"Dude, you look jacked!"
"You're such a gentleman."
"If I was straight, I would totally date you." (From both men and women.)
"You're not like the average guy, you care about people."

Yeah...that's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

IRL, I'm lucky to ever receive a good compliment. I mean who compliments a door mat? :sigh


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

that i look like natalie wood, robin from how i met your mother and i have the most beautiful cheekbones they've ever seen o:
that im one of the nicest, caring people they know.
that im one of the smartest people they ever knew
and that im the funniest person they ever met and my mom's cousin said i'm like a comedian cuz of my humor.
i get more happy when people compliment my sense of humor more than my appearance.


----------



## Ally Kitty (Oct 23, 2011)

I once lost 30+ lbs over summer vacation sophomore-junior year high school... I got so many compliments I felt at the the top of the world  also my first boyfriend followed this up shortly. It was amazing, I was so happy!


----------



## Pastell2311 (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently got told (very enthusiastically) that I have a great voice  haha lol, it was a bit weird but I liked how unusual it was. Nobody's ever mentioned it before. She thinks I should have a radio show :|


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Was told in the gym once that I have "excellent muscle structure" and that if I worked out hard I could "look pretty mean".

:boogie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was told i was cute by a girl i didn't like.

I was told i was hilarious and easy going/laid back by a girl i really really liked.

I was told by my family tht I visit once every two or three years that i am very outgoing nd personable. It is funny because use all of my energy on impressing my family. i am rarely liek that when away from them. it is an exhausting two weeks trying to be as charming and outgoing as can possibly be.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i look like an angel


----------



## justmealone (Oct 18, 2011)

At school a few people compared me to Chandler off Friends. That's a compliment isn't it? :um


----------



## superfantastisch (Sep 6, 2011)

^ I love Chandler! I think he's hilarious!

My friends wrote in my birthday card last year, that I'm "beautiful inside and out". I'll always remember that.

And I get told I'm smart a lot. And cute.


----------



## Cat House (Oct 26, 2011)

At least 3 people told me that I look like Uma Thurman with brown hair. People are always shocked when I tell them my age because they think I'm in my 20's. I'm 38.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

today this guy from my anthropology class came up to me and we were talking. He asked me how old i was and i said "18" he said "really? i would have guessed you were at least 21, no one can tell you're 18 with the points you make in class" it doesn't sound as good when I write it down, but it was definitely a compliment and it made me happy.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

"You have one of those deep voices and you sound like you should be on the radio."

"Is that your dad?" - My roommates were on chatroulette and I walked in to the room and started talking. Apparently the person thought I was a parent to my 18/19 yo roommates.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

"I feel safe when I'm with you" as said by 2 different gf's!


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

This girl i knew said i have pretty eyes


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

This girl at the gym said "I looked fine". That was a ego booster, I must say


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

No matter how intimate we already are, I still can't get enough of you. You make me feel alive.


----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Once I was nervous cuz I was hanging out with this one friend I had from work, at his house for the first time. I was kinda being overly courteous as a guest and when I thanked him for something he said, "you're cool," sort of like you're welcome. But when saw that I was still acting this way he said, "No, I'm just saying, you're cool." Really felt more understood and comfortable. 

One I have received on more than one occasion, which I don't quite understand but still feel very positive about, is "you're an old soul." I invite you to share your insight on this.


----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

> door mat?


 I think in positive speak this is "accommodating and easy to get along with." Somebody's learning to compliment themselves...


----------

